# Canon MP 600 : erreur 5010 préméditée ?



## jcfaggia (19 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Entre deux impressions, mon imprimante vient d' afficher  le code erreur 5010, ce qui indique une anomalie scanner et bloque toute la machine. 
Je m'explique mal qu'un élément puisse tomber en panne alors qu'il n'est pas utilisé, à la rigueur, lors de la mise sous tension, ou en demandant un scan, mais là, en cliquant sur "print"...
Au démontage du plateau scanner, je n'ai rien vu d'anormal, rien de cassé, ni de coincé, ni de débranché, la continuité de la nappe est bonne, les éléments mécaniques du scanner ne semblent pas en cause. 
Cet incident , à en lire tous les forums spécialisés, est récurrent et bien connu, et certaines mauvaises langues accusent ce code erreur d'être totalement bidon et accusent Canon , et bien d'autres, de provoquer la mort économique de leurs imprimantes,  en programmant une puce pour faire cette sombre besogne au bout d'un temps prédeterminé. 
En fait, je ne suis pas sûr que ces langues soient si mauvaises que ça...d'autant que le "Canon Service Manuel" mentionne noir sur blanc que la durée de vie de la Mp600 est de 24000 copies  ou 5 ans, à la première condition atteinte. C'est gai. 
Ma question est toute simple :
Est ce qu'un utilisateur dans mon cas a réussi a dépanner sa machine ?
J'ai lu une foule de suggestions et conseils que j'ai suivis sans succès, mais, à aucun moment je n'ai pu lire un retour positif après une manip précise.
Je crains effectivement que le problème ne se situe dans la logic board, provoqué ou pas , ce qui signerait l'arrêt de mort de l'appareil. 
J'attend vos avis sur cette question qui dépasse mon simple cas et rejoint les différentes discussions sur les obsolescences programmées en tous genres. 
Un grand merci à ceux qui pourront répondre


JCF


----------



## Mac2A (19 Mai 2014)

Salut *jcfaggia*

j'ai bien l'impression que tout est fait pour que l'imprimante soit ramener chez un réparateur agréé ce que tu nous décris ressemble en effet à une sorte de consommation forcée!

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé ça mais je pense que tu l'as déjà lu:erreur 5010 dépannage canon MP 600

Solution 1: 
Ouvrir le côté droit de l'imprimante: trois vis puis déblocage de la pièce en plastique.
Reconnecter le câble défait.
Remonter en évitant de le débrancher à nouveau. 

Solution 2:
Ouvrir le côté gauche: 3 vis, dont une sous le cache en plastique gris.
Il y a un ensemble de fils en haut à gauche: vérifier qu'il n'y en ait pas un qui soit coupé
Si, c'est le cas: dénuder le câble, relier les deux extrémités et entourer avec du chatterton.

bon courage et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Salut *jcfaggia*
> 
> j'ai bien l'impression que tout est fait pour que l'imprimante soit ramener chez un réparateur agréé ce que tu nous décris ressemble en effet à une sorte de consommation forcée!



Non. Pas ramenée chez un réparateur agréé : jetée et remplacée par une neuve (surtout vu l'ancienneté du modèle).

D'ailleurs, si jcfaggia n'arrive pas à résoudre son problème lui-même, c'est ce qui lui reste à faire.


----------



## chafpa (21 Mai 2014)

Et pourquoi jetée 

La mienne a des années de vol et fonctionne comme un charme sous Mavericks scanner compris.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Et pourquoi jetée
> 
> La mienne a des années de vol et fonctionne comme un charme sous Mavericks scanner compris.



Le jour où ton imprimante a un problème que tu ne peux résoudre, tu la jettes et tu en rachètes une neuve. Et ce pour une raison simple : pour la réparation ils appliquent un forfait. Que la réparation coûte 30 ou 200, tu paies pareil.

Et ces forfaits, dont le montant égale ou dépasse le prix du neuf, sont suffisamment dissuasifs pour que tu changes d'imprimante sans même chercher à faire réparer l'imprimante défectueuse.

Ceci n'est pas propre à Canon. Epson, que j'ai pratiqué avant, le fait aussi. Et j'imagine sans peine que les autres en font autant.


----------



## chafpa (21 Mai 2014)

Tu n'as pas tort mais tant qu'elle fonctionne ........  

PS : Pour mémoire nous avons eu du mal à trouver les drivers pour Snow Léopard à l'époque !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tort mais tant qu'elle fonctionne ........
> 
> PS : Pour mémoire nous avons eu du mal à trouver les drivers pour Snow Léopard à l'époque !



T'auras encore plus de mal pour Mavericks, elle n'est plus prise en charge.


----------



## chafpa (21 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'auras encore plus de mal pour Mavericks, elle n'est plus prise en charge.


T'as vraiment mal lu mon post de 9h10 sur ce topic, 4 posts plus haut. 

Je suis sous Mavericks depuis quelques semaines après son lancement et *ma Canon MP 600 fonctionne comme un charme, scanner compris.*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Je suis *sous Mavericks depuis quelques semaines* après son lancement et *ma Canon MP 600 fonctionne comme un charme, scanner compris.*


Si ça fonctionne dans ton cas, c'est que tu n'as *probablement* pas fait de clean install.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> T'as vraiment mal lu mon post de 9h10 sur ce topic, 4 posts plus haut.
> 
> Je suis sous Mavericks depuis quelques semaines après son lancement et *ma Canon MP 600 fonctionne comme un charme, scanner compris.*



Ce qui n'invalide en rien le message que j'ai posté et qui ne t'étais pas directement destiné.

Mais, merci, je lis très bien.

Toutefois, il ne suffit pas de savoir lire, il faut aussi être capable de comprendre ce qu'on lit et ses implications, au-delà de son petit cas personnel.

http://www.canon.fr/Images/Mac_PIXMA_Full_v2_tcm79-1100185.pdf


----------



## chafpa (21 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si ça fonctionne dans ton cas, c'est que tu n'as *probablement* pas fait de clean install.


J'ai d'abord cloner mon iMac, installer Mavericks et ensuite rapatrier mes applications et mes documents.

*Ce n'est sûrement pas une clean install comme je le faisais quand j'étais Windosien* :rose: mais le résultat est là : Ma MP600 fonctionne comme un charme sous Mavericks et j'en suis ravi même si le document Canon du post ci-dessus indique qu'elle est incompatible  .... 

*EDIT* : Intéressante discussion sur le site communautaire de Apple :

- https://discussions.apple.com/message/23678238#23678238

Comme quoi on arrive à la faire fonctionner sous Mavericks.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai d'abord cloner mon iMac, installer Mavericks et ensuite rapatrier mes applications et mes documents.
> 
> *Ce n'est sûrement pas une clean install comme je le faisais quand j'étais Windosien* :rose: mais le résultat est là : Ma MP600 fonctionne comme un charme sous Mavericks et j'en suis ravi même si le document Canon du post ci-dessus indique qu'elle est incompatible  ....
> 
> ...



En attendant, si une mise à jour Canon t'es proposée via le Mac App Store, ne la fais pas.


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Mai 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai d'abord cloner mon iMac, installer Mavericks et ensuite rapatrier mes applications et mes documents.
> 
> *Ce n'est sûrement pas une clean install comme je le faisais quand j'étais Windosien* :rose: mais le résultat est là : Ma MP600 fonctionne comme un charme sous Mavericks et j'en suis ravi même si le document Canon du post ci-dessus indique qu'elle est incompatible  ....
> 
> ...





Bonjour,


 Chafpa, j'ai fait comme toi, mais j'ai conservé une partition avec SL au cas où. Bien m'en a pris, car, en plus de certains logiciels PPC, cela m'a permis d'utiliser pleinement ma mp 600.  


Je suis curieux de savoir quel est le pilote que tu utilises, car, pour ma part, au début, la MP600 n'ayant pas été reconnue j'ai fini par trouver un pilote Gutenprint pour une 610 qui fonctionne,mais avec quelques restrictions, tout de même :
-L'impression en noir est bonne, mais en couleur, il y a un décalage de plusieurs cm entre les teintes. 
-Le scanner, n'est pas reconnu par transfert d'images, pareil qu'avec SL. 
-j'utilise PhotoStudio pour scanner, parfait logiciel permettant de nombreux réglages . Mon seul probléme est la disparition de l'aperçu quand on scanne, bien pratique pour recadrer. Même la dernière version de PhotoStudio n'a pu résoudre ce point. 
Je possède une autre MP600, qui fonctionne bien, que j'utiliserai jusqu'au bout, entretemps je vais tenter un échange d'élements afin de déterminer la cause précise de mon erreur 5010, à moins que, d'ici là, quelqu'un ait pu éclairer ma lanterne. 
Je sais bien que je finirai avec une imprimante neuve, un jour où l'autre, mais mon passé de dépanneur me gène pour rester sur des questions sans réponse...


Bonne soirée à tous


JCF


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2014)

Comme dit dans la discussion Apple, il faut utiliser MP Navigator pour scanner.

http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...onals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP600.aspx

Objectivement, je narrive pas à expliquer pourquoi cette machine ne fonctionnerait plus avec Mavericks, même ne labsence de support officiel.

Jai un scanner CanoScan 4400FF. Certes, il ne fonctionne plus via Image Capture (Transfert dimage, Aperçu) mais toujours avec son logiciel ScanGear (le pilote Twain).


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme dit dans la discussion Apple, il faut utiliser MP Navigator pour scanner.
> 
> http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...onals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP600.aspx
> 
> ...



J'ai installé MP navigator 3 0 5, il refuse de s'ouvrir, il me dit  :

"Le pîlote du scanner compatible n'est pas installé.
Installez le puis réessayez"

Ensuite j'ai téléchargé le pilote présent sur le site que tu mentionnes, je ne sais pas où il s'est installé, mais l'imprimante ne le trouve pas. Comme je ne le vois nulle part, je ne peux pas réinstaller  l'imprimante avec les préférences système.

Si tu as une idée...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2014)

Les pilote est installé là : /Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/Canon MP600.ds

Pilote de scanneur MP600 v. 12.13.3


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les pilote est installé là : /Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/Canon MP600.ds
> 
> Pilote de scanneur MP600 v. 12.13.3



Mille mercis, j'essaie et te tiens au courant
Bonne nuit

JCF


----------

